# Caught on Escambia tonight



## rclawnservice16

:whistling:Rod n reel fishing & caught this 50 pounder


----------



## SurfRidr

That is a beast!


----------



## TFRIZZ30

A beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING

Nice fish, did you take a picture of the 50 pounder ?


----------



## bowfisher

Is that an optima blue top?


----------



## specktackler57

That's a lot of catfish nuggets


----------



## Jason

bowfisher said:


> Is that an optima blue top?


Think its a blue lid on the bait bucket!!!


Dang Dang Dang what a KAT!!!!:thumbup: CONGRATS....once again, rod and reel good....cut bait/shiner/bream/poly wog fer bait???


----------



## sureicanfish

Zebco 33?


----------



## OHenry

Nice catch!


----------



## gastonfish

Nice Flathead but I'm guessing it wasn't rod N reel either..??


----------



## rclawnservice16

Guess since I am not the Cat Hunter is why you don't believe it. I'll take a picture with a pole in the other hand next time. :notworthy: Pay me $200 and I'll take y'all on a over night trip and we can see what y'all catch:whistling::whistling:


----------



## rclawnservice16

sure said:


> Zebco 33?


No Cane Pole with a Zebco 33 tied to it


----------



## Snagged Line

Matrix shad???


...


----------



## sureicanfish

rclawnservice16 said:


> Guess since I am not the Cat Hunter is why you don't believe it. I'll take a picture with a pole in the other hand next time. :notworthy: Pay me $200 and I'll take y'all on a over night trip and we can see what y'all catch:whistling::whistling:


Don't take it too hard, we're just naturally skeptical and enjoy giving folks a hard time out of jealousy haha. BUT, Ain't seen so much as a part of fishing pole in any picture you've posted.


----------



## gastonfish

rclawnservice16 said:


> Guess since I am not the Cat Hunter is why you don't believe it. I'll take a picture with a pole in the other hand next time. :notworthy: Pay me $200 and I'll take y'all on a over night trip and we can see what y'all catch:whistling::whistling:


Not at all I was talking about the ":whistling:" at the beginning of your post. As if there may be a little fish tale involved. Good Job on a nice flatty. And thanks but I don't need the lessons


----------



## rclawnservice16

No need for me to take it hard just speaking the truth. I don't have this site down yet I'll learn how take pictures next I am not being rude by no means


----------



## GROUPERKING

:whistling: Nice fish but no where near 50 lbs. When you start out on here with that big of a stretch, you're going to catch some flack. Just let your catch be what it is, a very nice 30'ish lb. fish or whatever it weighed. Zoom in on the heads of the fish and hands. Just tone it down a bit and keep the reports coming. 






50 lbs. ?







44 lbs.







46 lbs.


----------



## jcoss15

Takes me two hands too


----------



## jcoss15

This place is awesome! Tough to sneak anything by, lol


----------



## GROUPERKING

Jcoss15 how much did that one weigh ? I notice that there is plenty of room for two hands in his mouth. Nice one !


----------



## jcoss15

55#


----------



## rclawnservice16

No need for me to take it hard just speaking the truth. I don't have this site down yet I'll learn how take pictures next I am not being rude by no means


----------



## JoeyWelch

Great fish either way. Hope you are catching them on RodNReel. That's where it at. For me anyways. Nothing like that tug, tug, and then the rodtip tries to touch the water.

Awesome feeling. 

Pretty fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Oh, and all you really need to know about this site is that everybody's a smartass but it's really all in fun. Nothing serious.

Unless it has something to do with Matrix Baits...


----------



## rclawnservice16

last year's 68lbs so yall have must of not caught many in yall's life that other fish was 50 lbs I don't just blow up the gills to make it look bigger some people have that problem with taking pic


----------



## Try'n Hard

When I caught my first big blue a couple years ago i honestly thought he was 60#. When I got my hands on him I though hmmm maybe 40#. Ended up #29. Why so confused you ask?? 
Yalls fault! 
I don't think none of y'all are lying....just over estimating. Y'all buy some dang scales (and learn to read em'!)


----------



## TFRIZZ30

The first "big" flat head josh and I caught we swore had to be over 20 pounds then we actually caught one over 20. Guess the first one was about 16. Oh well they all are great fish tales. Wouldn't 68 pounds be a state record? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rclawnservice16

that one was caught on a bush hook


----------



## sureicanfish

So was the state record....zebco 33, pshh


----------



## jcoss15

rclawnservice16 said:


> last year's 68lbs so yall have must of not caught many in yall's life that other fish was 50 lbs I don't just blow up the gills to make it look bigger some people have that problem with taking pic


Lol, yep that's it...


----------



## rclawnservice16

I understand your jealous it's fine


----------



## sureicanfish

68 pounds of flathead would be something els on r&r, bruiser of a fish!


----------



## jcoss15

:laughing::laughing: you got me pegged...nice fish big man!


----------



## Try'n Hard

I need to teach a internet class on social skills and Internet etiquette. You guys come off as rude sometimes.


----------



## sureicanfish

Did the 68 pounder eat some ivory soap?:whistling:


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> I need to teach a internet class on social skills and Internet etiquette. You guys come off as rude sometimes.


Shutup!!


----------



## rclawnservice16

sure said:


> Shutup!!


two bars of ivory soap one just don't work on a big fish got to have two


----------



## jcoss15

sure said:


> Did the 68 pounder eat some ivory soap?:whistling:


Popping bug on the buggy whip!


----------



## jcoss15

Just goofing around rc good fish and good night


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> Shutup!!




Perfect example:
Shutup!! = rude
Shutup!! LOL! = funny and folksy!


----------



## billyb

I set lines 2 or 3 times a month on the Yellow River and use Ivory soap. Usually catch channels. You catch many flatheads on soap?


----------



## gastonfish

Exactly, the head cant lie. This is a 53


----------



## sureicanfish

Dang I can't wait to tangle with one of them big ones


----------



## gastonfish

She was 48" exactly and right after spawn. No way you would hold her up with one hand . R&R is the only way to go.


----------



## gastonfish

sure said:


> Dang I can't wait to tangle with one of them big ones


You have! a 30 is a stud


----------



## Try'n Hard

gastonfish said:


> You have! a 30 is a stud




Yup!
30 is the new 60!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Try'n Hard said:


> Yup!
> 30 is the new 60!


Bawahaha !


----------



## jcoss15

gastonfish said:


> Exactly, the head cant lie. This is a 53


 Been waiting on you to post that giant!


----------



## NipTide

Caught this one 20 years ago on Perdido. 53 lbs.


----------



## sureicanfish

Lil help


----------



## sureicanfish

Caught this beast last year, 5 pounds, 2 hander


----------



## NipTide

Thanks, sure,icanfish. Not sure what I was doing wrong with the picture thingy.


----------



## Try'n Hard

My first RR Flathead
Released to fight another day!
Beat that!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Neener!!


----------



## Jason




----------



## jcoss15

Times were simpler when we only had channels, polywogs and an occasional blue in our rivers...dang flatheads.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Yeah dang a flathead ! Nowadays you have to have a good day of bream fishing, just to go catfishing. Gone are the days of just picking up some livers ,shrimp, or a mullet for cut bait and being set. Gone are the days of being happy with catching 2 to 10 lb. fish. Now we fish with shark hooks and live baits that can weigh up to a couple of pounds ,and we are disappointed if we don't at least catch a 20 pounder, and the 80 pounder has become our white whale ! Dang a flathead !


----------



## rclawnservice16

try'n hard you need some lessons I don't charge much


----------



## sureicanfish

rclawnservice16 said:


> try'n hard you need some lessons I don't charge much


Bwahaha


----------



## rclawnservice16

and sure icanfish don't post a little fish like that I would be embarrassed


----------



## sureicanfish

Dang he got me too


----------



## TFRIZZ30

He doesn't realize how hard we worked for those little fish. They taste just as good if not better b


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchin Hell

:fishslap: Subscribed


----------



## Try'n Hard

rclawnservice16 said:


> try'n hard you need some lessons I don't charge much




I'm setup better than most to catfish but am not a fan of fishing after dark. This is why I liked the trot line but Big blue cats have killed that for me dragging my bricks around and tangling and hanging the line. I guess I will have to be satisfied with crappie and bluegills until I can save up enough money for some of them cheap lessons!


----------



## rclawnservice16

:clap:


----------



## jcoss15

This guy has got to be kin to river roach...slinging his wiggler around like a big dawg!


----------



## gastonfish

jcoss15 said:


> This guy has got to be kin to river roach...slinging his wiggler around like a big dawg!


I was thinking that same thing!


----------



## GROUPERKING

jcoss15 said:


> This guy has got to be kin to river roach...slinging his wiggler around like a big dawg!


Bawahaha ! I almost asked if this was river roach under a new name yesterday, but Try'n said that we were being rude ,so I didn't. Lol. Seems like he might be a pretty nice guy after all, since he offered to help ol Try'n Hard out with some cheap fishing lessons. Bawahaha !


----------



## rclawnservice16

😆..


----------



## rclawnservice16

*Not "River Roach"*

1- Neither of us look to be "River Roach" 
2- We don't fish Yellow River

:no:

Had to clear that up..


----------



## rclawnservice16

jcoss15 said:


> This guy has got to be kin to river roach...slinging his wiggler around like a big dawg!


I get on here too.. I don't sling my wiggler around like a big dawg.. :laughing: Matter of fact I made the account & posted the blue cat we caught with me holding it doesn't look like a guy holding it to me.. Thought it would be a good idea to share our fishing pictures but seems to me there are a bunch of grouchy/moody men on here! :whistling:


----------



## billyb

I am a river raper too. I have never caught a fish that big on my set lines, but I am glad to see that someone is helping me rid our rivers of the invasive flathead. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rclawnservice16

billyb said:


> I am a river raper too. I have never caught a fish that big on my set lines, but I am glad to see that someone is helping me rid our rivers of the invasive flathead. Keep up the good work.


Thank you! Maybe soon we will have a tournament on Escambia River.. :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

rclawnservice16 said:


> Thank you! Maybe soon we will have a tournament on Escambia River.. :thumbup:




if I can use a trot line, fish somewhere else, and blue cats are allowed......I'm in!


----------



## rclawnservice16

Try'n Hard said:


> if I can use a trot line, fish somewhere else, and blue cats are allowed......I'm in!



Somewhere else? Yeah, any catfish should be in the rules. Since we live a few minutes from Escambia River we should put one together! Would be fun!


----------



## GROUPERKING

rclawnservice16 said:


> I get on here too.. I don't sling my wiggler around like a big dawg.. :laughing: Matter of fact I made the account & posted the blue cat we caught with me holding it doesn't look like a guy holding it to me.. Thought it would be a good idea to share our fishing pictures but seems to me there are a bunch of grouchy/moody men on here! :whistling:


Welcome to the forum. ..and we're not that bad. Just trying to keep it real. We allow for a little fish stretching on here ,cause we are fishermen too. And let's face it we all stretch it a little bit from time to time. But if we get a little carried away, somebody is going to bust our bubble on here . Lol. So let's start over shall we. Congratulations on your fifty pound flathead. Oh, I don't have anything against using bush hooks, because I use them myself. Matter of a fact 99 % of my flatheads have come from my bush hooks. I'm in the process of trying to figure out the whole rod and reel flathead thing.


----------



## rclawnservice16

GROUPERKING said:


> Welcome to the forum. ..and we're not that bad. Just trying to keep it real. We allow for a little fish stretching on here ,cause we are fishermen too. And let's face we all stretch it a little bit from time to time. But if we get a little carried away, somebody is going to bust our bubble on here . Lol. So let's start over shall we. Congratulations on your fifty pound flathead. Oh, I don't have anything against using bush hooks, because I use them myself. Matter of a fact 99 % of my flatheads have come from my bush hooks. I'm in the process of trying to figure out the whole rod and reel flathead thing.


See that's how you make friends :yes:

It is fun either way.. But rod and reel seems to be more exciting to me, it's all about having fun that's for sure! The weekend starts tomorrow evening hopefully we will have more stories and pictures to show! 

The idea is in our heads to get a catfish tournament scheduled on Escambia River soon.. Would have to see how many people would be up for it!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Deleted. .


----------



## gastonfish

rclawnservice16 said:


> See that's how you make friends :yes:
> 
> It is fun either way.. But rod and reel seems to be more exciting to me, it's all about having fun that's for sure! The weekend starts tomorrow evening hopefully we will have more stories and pictures to show!
> 
> The idea is in our heads to get a catfish tournament scheduled on Escambia River soon.. Would have to see how many people would be up for it!


C.A.T.S Plenty of tournaments and Rally's in the area. And plenty of good competition.


----------



## rclawnservice16

GROUPERKING said:


> Deleted. .



What's Deleted.. Suppose to mean?!


----------



## sureicanfish

Tournament on yellow river tonight, called the "Full Moon hopefully don't really matter that much and we'll catch bait AND flatheads" . So far we're the only boat:thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15

rclawnservice16 said:


> I get on here too.. I don't sling my wiggler around like a big dawg.. :laughing: Matter of fact I made the account & posted the blue cat we caught with me holding it doesn't look like a guy holding it to me.. Thought it would be a good idea to share our fishing pictures but seems to me there are a bunch of grouchy/moody men on here! :whistling:


Now you got me confused, anyways nice fish..


----------



## rclawnservice16

GROUPERKING said:


> Deleted. .





jcoss15 said:


> Now you got me confused, anyways nice fish..




Confused?! What you confused for?!


----------



## gastonfish

Lady angler guys be respectful


----------



## Try'n Hard

gastonfish said:


> Lady angler guys be respectful


 

Great! Now im confused


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> Great! Now playing im confused


It's ok Kevin, you can be whatever you want these days


----------



## MrFish

Y'all getting as bad as the pier guys....


----------



## jcoss15

Ohh it's a chick, makes perfect sense now! And I was starting to feel bad about busting 'balls' oops..


----------



## rclawnservice16

jcoss15 said:


> Ohh it's a chick, makes perfect sense now! And I was starting to feel bad about busting 'balls' oops..



Yeap no balls to bust here! 😄 

-Hopefully no more crap talking needed, specially when I post some new pics from this weekend!


----------



## rclawnservice16

gastonfish said:


> Lady angler guys be respectful




Thanks for my "Nick name" 👍


----------



## jcoss15

What an epic twist!


----------



## rclawnservice16

Who changed me to Ruby Red Lip? LoL.. Now everyone will be nice since I am a women!


----------



## Try'n Hard

rclawnservice16 said:


> Who changed me to Ruby Red Lip? LoL.. Now everyone will be nice since I am a women!




Yesmam


----------



## jcoss15

It's the name they give you according to number of post.


----------



## auguy7777

Most of the guys on here appreciate an actual fishing report. What details led to your actual catch and even a body of water would be nicely known to target. A few guys I've spoken too just don't like a pic/statement of a trophy. Some guys only post to say they done something great, but letting others know that you had a sucky day because the water was way high is just as important to the other anglers that only have a couple days on the weekend to try and manage a mess of fish. Nice fish, I'm no catfish guy, but I'd agree it's 50, cuz I didn't catch it


----------



## GROUPERKING

rclawnservice16 said:


> What's Deleted.. Suppose to mean?!


Ahhhhh.... it means that I made a post ,but changed my mind about posting it , so I deleted it. It means I got rid of it.


----------



## Try'n Hard

GROUPERKING said:


> Ahhhhh.... it means that I made a post ,but changed my mind about posting it , so I deleted it. It means I got rid of it.




Hey! Just like a woman!!


----------



## rclawnservice16

Try'n Hard said:


> Hey! Just like a woman!!


Don't be a women hater!


----------



## Try'n Hard

rclawnservice16 said:


> Don't be a women hater!




I'm not,
And I still think your a dude


----------



## rclawnservice16

Trying to edit my profile picture.. Some reason it deleted my old and won't up load my new! Not sure how I am suppose to prove it.. Here's my fish.. Me and my kids.. My boyfriend & I... my son and his dove.. Is there men really on here that claim to be female?! :no:


----------



## Hound_dog

Don't yall know women are always bad at judging actual size. Jk. Nice fish, welcome to the forum.


----------



## rclawnservice16

Hound_dog said:


> Don't yall know women are always bad at judging actual size. Jk. Nice fish, welcome to the forum.


That is some what true! Thank God for scales! :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## rclawnservice16

Got a big one! :clap:

Haha!! Had to share this picture.. Fish are not hungry tonight on Escambia

Think I am getting this picture taking down pat!


----------



## gastonfish

rclawnservice16 said:


> Got a big one! :clap:
> 
> Haha!! Had to share this picture.. Fish are not hungry tonight on Escambia
> 
> Think I am getting this picture taking down pat!


Look up


----------



## CatHunter

Nice Flathead... Good Job


----------



## rclawnservice16

gastonfish said:


> Look up


It was to bright to look up! Lol


----------



## CatHunter

I'm going to Escambia tonight.. I'm just going to poker around and see what happens.


----------



## rclawnservice16

CatHunter said:


> I'm going to Escambia tonight.. I'm just going to poker around and see what happens.


Did you have any luck?!


----------



## rclawnservice16

For few more last weekend forgot to share


----------



## TFRIZZ30

That's a nice mess of bream. Wish I could catch enough to have some left after catfishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

